# SUB ZERO



## relpub3 (Aug 17, 2007)

Can anyone please tell me what exactly is the chemical involved in the nitric acid substitute called SUB ZERO.

I did suspect it is sodium nitrate but some of the posts in this forum seems to say otherwise.

Anyone? Thanks in Advance

Alberto


----------



## teabone (Aug 17, 2007)

I've used it before and it looks and behaves just like sodium nitrate but the biggest difference is the price . I get the same results from sodium nitrate but at much lower cost !!!


----------



## scavenger (Aug 17, 2007)

Hiya, Its fertiliser. Generally little white pellets found at hardware, garden stores ect... If u want a lot on the cheap there will be an outlet that sells in bulk to dirt farmers. Maybe under horticulture supplies in your phone book or some shit similar to that.


----------



## badastro (Aug 17, 2007)

If a subzero and HCl mix produces brown fumes when it is dissolving metals, then it is a nitrate salt of some sort. Most likely it will be sodium nitrate because it is very cheap.


----------



## relpub3 (Aug 27, 2007)

can anyone tell me if I can use potassium nitrate instead of sodium nitrate to make sub zero or aqua regia solution?

Sometimes I cannot get sodium nitrate in my country but can get potassium nitrate more easily instead. So can I substitute? 

thanks

Alberto


----------



## badastro (Aug 28, 2007)

Yes you can.


----------

